# Prospekt



## Lukas (11. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte gern ein Prospekt ( webrung ) wie z.b die von medie markt, makro markt oder einfach wie die von aldi mit photoshop hinbekommen. Nun ich such ein Tutorial dazu. Es soll halt wie ein aufgeschlagenes Prospekt mit 2 Seiten aussehen.

Für Tipps wäre ich Dankbar!

Gruß

Lukas


----------



## ShadowMan (11. August 2004)

Hi Lukas!

Also wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe willst du kein richtiges Prospekt nachher ausdrucken sondern ein Bild eines Prospektes erstellen, oder?!

Also ich würde mir wahrscheinlich einfach eins fotographieren und dann die Artikel ganz einfach durch meine ersetzen.
Falls dir diese Möglichkeit nicht gefällt kannst du ja mal nach "Buch" oder "Seiten" im Forum suchen.

Als letzte Alternative:

Seiteninhalt mit PS erstellen und das Prospekt selbst in Cinema (2 leicht gewölbte Ebenen, mehr ist es ja eigentlich nicht).

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Beppone (11. August 2004)

Hi Lukas,

das geht prinzipiell, nur macht das keiner so.
Üblich, komfortabel und (Speicher)platzsparend ist es, mit einem Layoutprogramm die Texte, Grafiken, Logos, Fotos etc zu arrangieren.

Wofür soll das Teil werden? Wird es später in einer Druckerei gedruckt? Oder ein Einzelstück?

Bep


----------



## Leola13 (11. August 2004)

Hai,

hier  ein Beispiel anhand einer Zeitschrift (Cover) die in PS (erstellt) bearbeitet wurde.
Dann noch die Faltkanten hinzufügen.

Ansonsten würd ich sagen : Einscannen und wie schon erwähnt, die Inhalte ersetzen.

Einen richtigen Prospekt würd ich nicht mit PS erstellen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Flashy (11. August 2004)

Welche Software schlägt Ihr vor um einen Prospekt zu erstellen


----------



## ShadowMan (11. August 2004)

Hi zusammen!

Vielleicht sollte er erstmal sagen was er überhaupt will!?  

@ Bep: Wenn er ein richtiges Prospekt entwerfen will stimme ich dir vollkommen zu, doch ich habe ihn so verstanden das er ein Bild eines Prospektes haben will (siehe Tutorial von Leola13).

@ Flashy: Ich meine mal gehört zu haben das Focus Adobe indesign verwendet, bin mir da aber nicht mehr so sicher.
Aber diese Programme können sehr viel mehr als Word und wenn man sowas öfters macht und es gut aussehen soll lohnt es sich so ein Programm zu besitzen denke ich mal  

LG,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Leola13 (11. August 2004)

Hai,

@Flashy  : schau mal hier 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Lukas (11. August 2004)

Hallo,

also mein eigentliches Ziel ist es eine Page im stil der 50 Jahre zu machen. Ich wollte halt die page wie son Produktprospekt aufbauen. 


Gruß

Lukas


----------

